# Avery/GHG Gear



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Most of the floaters are rigged with 4' 4oz texas rigs...

JR. Ruff Stand Marsh Grass	1	100	$149.99
Ruff Stand KW-1	2	115	$179.99
Marsh Seat Marsh Grass	3	35	$59.99
Marsh Seat KW-1	2	35	$59.99
GHG Ground Force Blind/KW-1	2	190	$279.99
Snow Cover/Ground Force	2	70	$99.99
6-Slot Duck Bag/Marsh Grass	3	20	$39.99
12-Slot Full Body Duck Bag/Field Khaki	4	30	$59.99
6-Slot Full Body Honker Bag/Field Khaki	1	30	$59.99
GHG 4-oz Texas Rig System	3	20	$29.99
Pro-Grade Honker Shells/Harvester Pack (dozen)	1	110	$179.99
Pro-Grade Honker Shells/Sleeper Pack (dozen)	1	110	$179.99
Pro-Grade Honker Floaters/Harvester Pack (1/2 dozen)	1	110	$179.99
Full Body Honkers/Harvester Pack (1/2 dozen)	6	140	$229.99
Newbold Lesser Canadas/Active Pack (1/2 dozen)	2	80	$129.99
Newbold Lesser Canadas/Feeder Pack (1/2 dozen)	12	80	$129.99
Pro-Grade Mallards/Butt-Up Feeder Pack (pair)	2	12	$19.99
Pro-Grade January Mallards/Active Pack (1/2 dozen)	1	40	$74.99
Pro-Grade Pintails (1/2 dozen)	4	40	$74.99
Pro-Grade Wigeons (1/2 dozen)	2	35	$59.99
Pro-Grade Gadwall (1/2 dozen)	1	35	$59.99
Pro-Grade Green-Winged Teal (1/2 dozen)	20	25	$39.99
Over-Size Canvasbacks (1/2 dozen)	2	40	$59.99
Over-Size Goldeneyes (1/2 dozen)	1	40	$59.99
Over-Size Buffleheads (1/2 dozen)	1	35	$49.99
Long-Tailed Ducks (1/2 dozen)	1	40	$79.99
Pro-Grade Full Body Mallard/Active (1/2 dozen)	1	80	$119.99
Pro-Grade Full Body Mallard/Feeders (1/2 dozen)	1	80	$119.99
Over-Size Pintail FB/Active Pack (4 pack)	1	65	$99.99


----------

